# Any suggestions for Halloween costume



## Evie (Jun 27, 2008)

Hello Everyone, 
I am finding it soooo hard to find a Halloween costume for Legend this year!!!
We got legend in April of this year and he is a big dog LOL
I have had little dogs before (miniature schnauzher) and dressed him up in cute little costumes. Another thing my son can't make up his mind so I can't get started on figuring out what Legend will be either. Any suggestions??? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Nothing comes to mind, except I saw a cute GSD with a superman cape. 

I am going to come back to this thread. 
Please people post pics if you gotta em!!









Can't wait to see them.


----------



## Aryg2461 (Jul 10, 2008)

For a costume contest I made Ary a saddle and bridle for very cheap out of felt and leather string stuff and I dressed up as a cowgirl. I will post a pic if I can find one. I would think about making one because large costumes are hard to find and you don't have a large selection.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

ETA-I was taking Ava and Bruno for therapy visits when they were dressed up and would not take them or dress them if they weren't okay with it.









Batman and Catwoman









Previous year-Pirate:









Bella-she couldn't move and this was for Christmas, not Halloween-see what my poor dogs have to put up with!









We don't like you (Easter!):









Nope, we hate you-Dr. Bruno and Princess Ava:


















Of course, this one wears this all the time...


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

those are great! I remember that Christmas wrap one from along time ago...never realized it was Bella!
Where did you get those doctor/nurse/surgeon outfits??


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

My Golden has tons of costumes. I just usually have to make them myself or put them together from my clothes because they don't make many for large breeds. She's been a princess, a fairy, Superdog(bought that one), a pop-star (supposed to be Ginger Spice since her name is Ginger), a bumblebee, an angel and a witch.

One costume I've done which would look better with a GSD (and a second dog, or a person) was a police dog and a "criminal". I had my Golden wear a vest (her therapy dog vest turned inside out) with an old police dog patch on it and a collar/leash in the police colors. My terrier wore a prisoner (black and white stripes) costume and hat I had bought, and a fake ball-and-chain from a Halloween store on his ankle. Sorry, I don't have a good photo, but here's the only pic I have of the costume.

And here's my favorite of Ginger's costumes. I made the dress using a Butterick pattern (or maybe it was Simplicity) for a princess costume, and the wings were actually a rather expensive custom pair I had bought myself a while ago. Ginger has actually worn the more than I have though! She's won a few costume contests with this one.











My favorite costume for my terrier Pooch was his pirate costume, which he won a BUNCH of contests with.* Here's a photo.* This photo actually was one of the prizes we won in a contest: a professional photo of him in the costume, taken at the event. I also once won a huge stretched-canvas reprint of a photo of him in this costume (at another contest).


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Yeah, poor Bella! She was so good about it-especially the bows. I think she knew she looked cute!

The Batman was a dog costume, the doctor and princess were from Party City. And the Pirate was from Walmart. The human ones fit him better, actually. Maybe his size? He's under 40#. 

I can't get the Golden pictures to open! (could be my computer)


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Those are to funny!







I have never done it. But I love to see it. Hmmmm! Maybe this is the year....

(MY DOGS JUST TOOK OFF RUNNING!) 

Jean is that your cat with Batman? 

It could be related to my Shelby.


----------



## valleydog (Jan 18, 2005)

Nice photos. I've seen a great costume to look like a medieval knight on horseback, works well with a big dog, but a lot of sewing involved. I used to have a picture but can't find it.


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

If you have a solid black dog, have him/her "dress up" as a reverse Dalmation. Put little round white stickers all over!

This was J.D.'s costume a couple of times. The stickers aren't super sticky so they don't really pull out the hair. We won a contest once with this costume.

He has also dressed up as a sheriff. Bandana plus a kid's sheriff's kit with star shaped badge (I sewed it to the bandana) and I fastened the guns/holsters to his harness. Made a coil of rope and fastened it to the harness as well. Oh yeah, and I found a doll-sized cowboy hat at a craft store. He wasn't thrilled with the hat, and it was a little small so it kept sliding back onto his neck (definitely would have been too small for a GSD).

~Kristin


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Good luck costumes wouldn't last 2 seconds on either one of mine.
when they get groomed she puts a bandana on them and I get to see it and then its off on the floor


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

Molly was Yoda last year. The trick or treaters loved it. Molly tolerated it......I'm such a mean mom


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Now that will brighten you day right there!!









I don't care who you are,


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Oh yeah I also wanted to add, my Golden is about the size of a GSD, she's 24" at the shoulder...


----------



## Evie (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks everyone...
I really like the one about the sheriff and the criminal..
Love Yoda and the Pirate they both are awesome...
Y'all have been a great help. I bought a pumpkin yesterday
that moves and says " Happy Halloween HAHAHAHA", I thouhght I would be kewl to put him on the front stairs...bad idea. It scared the [email protected]# out of Legend and I guess since it was laughing he thought it was laughing at him and so he chomps on it! And takes off and tried burying it. So you have a family of three running around the yard after a GSD and a fake pumpkin going "HAPPY HALLOWEEN HAHAHAHHA!!"


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Can I come to this thread without laughing?? I do not think SO!!


----------



## Manfred (Sep 15, 2008)

OK , maybe not so much a costume for the dog but ya can get yourself a Shaggy costume and go as Shaggy and Scooby Doo......lol


----------



## valleydog (Jan 18, 2005)

thank you google, found the picture:


----------



## oranges81 (May 9, 2008)

I'm dressing Maze up as Spider Man this year. I'm just getting some kid's PJ's from Extra Foods and I may try and find fabric to make a hat. Lol


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Ris' first Halloween with me, she was an Syracuse University SUperfan:
















Last year, she went as a Ravenclaw student at 'Dog'warts:


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

I LOVE Ris as a Ravenclaw student!!


----------

